# The big pic heavy Yellowstone report!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will warn you that if you do not like pictures you should close this report immediately! My wife took all the good pictures and a couple of dudes took the fishing pictures. We headed up for a 5-day weekend to Yellowstone to put a nightcap on the summer camping season for our family. I was able to bring a buddy and my boat, my wife got to bring her mother and brother along to sight see a perfect trade to me. We fished the NE part of the parks streams although we only spent one day up there it did not disappoint us. The Norris Junction road was closed making the usual 1-hour drive into a 3-½ hour drive (they really couldn't have waited 2 more weeks to close it?) Here is a sample of small stream Yellowstone cuts:




























The picture quality isn't the best but it gives you the idea from about 10-to about 18 inches is what we caught. The fun was sight casting to rising fish with caddis and terrestrial patterns. Some of the larger fish came nymphing in the seams and deeper pocket waters. Because of the closure I was able to bring my boat up and try some of the lakes I have been driving by for years. Some were slower fishing with nicer fish, some were fast fishing but overall I was surprised at the number of lake trout we caught.










The only fish we caught on hegben (sp?) that day but a nice one that taped at about 19" and near 3lbs&#8230;














































Lewis Lake was very generous to us we caught a grundle of fish ranging from 11" to 18" all lake trout. In Yellowstone we were only allowed one rod each so we went deep after them. The surprise of the trip was Yellowstone Lake we got caught out in a nasty storm in a huge lake, my boat felt like the ss minnow. We only got to fish for 1-½ hours but the fishing gods smiled upon me that day! I managed to catch two fish over 4lbs each! I caught one lake trout that taped at 21" and weighted in at 4lbs and the fish of the trip was my 24" 4 ½ lb cut. They both were returned to the water the cut swam away but the mac had to be beaten over the head with my pliers (Yellowstone Lake all lake trout are a mandatory kill). Here are some shots:























































The next bit I can take zero credit for Mrs Orvis1 was nice enough to give me access to her wonderful photo's to share so I will let the pictures do the talking:

































































































































































































































































































Ahh&#8230;. Paradise&#8230;. See you in a couple years&#8230;


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez orvis1 !!!! :shock: 

Looks like a heck of a good time !!!


Thanks for sharing !!!! -/|\- -/|\-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice!

Wow, I never thought I'd see a pic of a giraffe in Yellowstone. :wink: 

Your wifey is pretty good with a camera. Cool shots of the wildlife.

I've only been once...in 1986. :shock: 

All we saw was Old Faithful and the mineral ponds.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet Orvis! I was wondering if you were going to go this year. If I squint I can ALMOST make out your pics. Are you seeing them about the size of a postage stamp?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That small group of elk is all that is left in yellowstone, due to wolves :wink:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Man that is a kick A$$ report. looks like you guys had a awesome time. Good fishing, scenery like that & the wildlife. You cant beat that no matter how hard you try. Did you guys hike into that one spot you were talking about??


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Man that is a kick A$$ report. looks like you guys had a awesome time. Good fishing, scenery like that & the wildlife. You cant beat that no matter how hard you try. Did you guys hike into that one spot you were talking about??


The road being closed killed that hike idea, although we did hike into a lake that is a hidden gem. Nortah the reason for the small photo's on the fish is they came off a buddies camera and I had to copy them from facebook. That cut is a fish to remember for sure such bright colors and a good fight to the boat.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh I see... I will have to add him then. I wanna see it!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job orvis1. Nice pictures, sounds like you had a good time. Those smiling faces say it all.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW! :shock: If a picture is worth a thousand words, you have a whole library of good times and memories. My favs are the elk and the waterfall Thx for sharing.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome report and pictures it is amazing there is a moose and some elk left in yellowstone at least for the moment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Those pics of Grand Prismatic look awesome. Every time we have been it has been shrouded in mist so you can't really see the colors. Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome!!! I'm jealous of you, you son of a ***** 8) :lol:      _(O)_


----------

